# Mystery update?



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm waiting for mobile service to come and replace my charge port door (missing diamond-shaped sensor). I open the app and see I have an update available. I don't want to start it because the guy might show any minute.

I'm already on 39.7. The weird thing is that I don't have any large downloads since the 39.7 on Tuesday, which I already installed. Only 5.5mb download in the last 24 hours.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

RichEV said:


> I'm waiting for mobile service to come and replace my charge port door (missing diamond-shaped sensor). I open the app and see I have an update available. I don't want to start it because the guy might show any minute.
> 
> I'm already on 39.7. The weird thing is that I don't have any large downloads since the 39.7 on Tuesday, which I already installed. Only 5.5mb download in the last 24 hours.


never mind, the service tech triggered the update notice. nothing to see here. now how do I delete this thread ...?


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

IMO it's useful to keep this up in case other people are curious.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Did it just reinstall 39.7? Or did you get an update? If you are part of the Early Access Program and got a beta release then I understand no more details.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

GDN said:


> Did it just reinstall 39.7? Or did you get an update? If you are part of the Early Access Program and got a beta release then I understand no more details.


No changes, still 39.7


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

it was probably bug fixes


----------

